# Knee pain that comes and goes



## HeiseTX (Jan 15, 2020)

I started feeling my knee discomfort when squatting. Changing my posture and my form helps a bit; especially when I sit back and the knee bends passively. I don't feel it when i bend my knee laying down or foot off the ground. I also felt some slight discomfort in my right hip. My left hamstring seems to be somewhat tight as well but not severe.


I dont think it's aging as i dont do alot of jumping or volume legwork....and my squats have been less intense. Any thing i should look at?


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm no Dr. that being said I"ve been to more than I ever thought I would have in life,,but that's a different story...I only say this to press my lack of knowledge and professionalism found in most Dr.s..........Now,,,,most acute pains can be easily resolved by a short break of what is causing the problem along with some type of treatment,,,ie....Ice/heat,,,wraps,,,creams...inflamatories....and of course resting...After doing a combo of these and the problem doesn't get ANY better,,then you may have a real problem....At 20,,a few days...............at 40 maybe a week...Good Luck


----------



## Merlin (Jan 15, 2020)

What is your age? Do you stretch? Do you warm up before exercises? Do you take gear? all of these can be contributing factors to joint pain.


----------



## snake (Jan 15, 2020)

HeiseTX said:


> I started feeling my knee discomfort when squatting. Changing my posture and my form helps a bit; especially when I sit back and the knee bends passively. I don't feel it when i bend my knee laying down or foot off the ground. I also felt some slight discomfort in my right hip. My left hamstring seems to be somewhat tight as well but not severe.
> 
> 
> I dont think it's aging as i dont do alot of jumping or volume legwork....and my squats have been less intense. Any thing i should look at?


I think you're onto something. Laying on the floor will not engage the hams much at all so my guess is that's your starting point. Squats by nature engage your hamstrings and the deeper you go, the more the weight will travel over your toes and therefore involve more hamstring. If the pain is on the outside, it's the Biceps Fumoris tendon, the inside would be the semitendondious. They both have the same points of origin and can both effect the hips.

What I would try is some front squats and leg presses that take out a majority of the ham work. If there's a considerable amount of reduced pain, then that maybe it. 

The next thing I would do with caution. Stiff leg dead lifts and a serious ham engager. Try them and if that really hurts along with a positive result from the previous recommendation, I think you have your culprit. 

Good luck and keep me posted


----------

